
Hacking behavior: use the stairs instead of the escalator - wgj
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpUoA5slRX4
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=873059>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=872759>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=871721>

~~~
wgj
Really I should have known.

------
frossie
What did they do a week after when the novelty wore off?

Certainly giving people a stimulus can reward good behaviour. I recall reading
that drivers of (normal engined) cars with a fuel consumption live readout get
higher mileage than people driving the same cars without the display.

